# Hay truck



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw this on FB and thought I would post it here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Must have cheap hay there. With current prices around here no way would somebody leave hay out in the weather to lose value.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Boy that thing has all sizes of hay, small squares, large squares, big round bales, smaller round bales.


----------

